# Line Side Tap



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

What is an RMA?

You don't have to do service changes for solar anymore. Just backfeed a two pole breaker.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

An adapter sold, and installed by our utility to avoid the service change for the largest system possible. You in other states have a different set up with a separate meter base . We use combo's and can't do what your suggesting. Has to be line side fed to the invertors


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Do it all the time. NEC Article 690.64(A) This is a line side tap I'm installing. The right conduit will connect to the overhead lines you see.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Backstay, just the guy I was looking for. We have underground service here though


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

So you need to tap in between the meter and the service panel. Do you need a production meter or does your utility use a bidirectional meter?


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Yes, a line side tap. They use a different meter for net metering, so I guess that means production. Trying to avoid $1400 for that thing. I know Cooper makes one, but trying find out the cost and if the utility will accept any others


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Some utilities around me use a separate meter, others don't. But yes, you can tie your solar in before your service disconnect. It has the advantage of not overloading the bus rating of your service panel. $1,400 seems high. Are they doing the work?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

backstay said:


> Do it all the time. NEC Article 690.64(A) This is a line side tap I'm installing. The right conduit will connect to the overhead lines you see.


That's good.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

HackWork said:


> That's good.


Don't be a hater.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

backstay said:


> Don't be a hater.


I like it.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

backstay said:


> Some utilities around me use a separate meter, others don't. But yes, you can tie your solar in before your service disconnect. It has the advantage of not overloading the bus rating of your service panel. $1,400 seems high. Are they doing the work?


Yes, as pictured, that's one of their guys. Takes about 15 minutes, I have to include the liquid tight, connectors, and wire.

It's a scam. Our other utility Edison is charging $700 I think. I would like to take a couple of lugs on the line side bus, and tap on their side, but neither the inspector, or utility would allow it.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

backstay said:


> So you need to tap in between the meter and the service panel. Do you need a production meter or does your utility use a *bidirectional meter*?


Thought smart meters eliminated bi-directional ?


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Duplicate


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

http://www.milbankworks.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/TapConnectors_6-13_Web.pdf


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

cabletie said:


> http://www.milbankworks.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/TapConnectors_6-13_Web.pdf


Perfect, but I bet they wont allow them. They make too much money with that their adapter ring, otherwise, they wouldn't have come out with that scam


----------



## farmantenna (Nov 22, 2012)

cabletie said:


> http://www.milbankworks.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/TapConnectors_6-13_Web.pdf


wow! that is a great little item.


----------

